# Brrrrr....this is Maine weather.....



## billski (Feb 28, 2008)

2/28/08

*Massena, NY Tonight: *Mostly clear, with a low around -18. (My dear POB/place of birth, now I hope you understand why I think the whole northeast is wussed out...)
Saranac Lake *Tonight: *Clear, with a low around -16
Stowe: *Tonight: *Clear, with a low around -11
Franconia NH: *Tonight: *Clear, with a low around -15
Conway, NH: *Tonight: *Clear, with a low around -11

and in the REAL Thing:
Rangeley: *Tonight: *Mostly clear, with a low around -10. 
Greenville *Tonight: *Mostly clear, with a low around -14.
Baxter State Park: Mostly clear, with a low around -23

Reminds me of the good old days skiing at Saddleback, when it got up to -5 in the daytime....
Temps like this only bother me when the @#$%#% car won't start....

maybe we ought'n shut the windows and let the dog sleep inside tonite?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2008)

....can get cold in Maine, but I found Stowe much colder.  I can recall in college one morning getting in my car to drive to Burlington for college and it was -32.  There was a ten day stretch where I think +2 was the daytime high.   

Probably very similar up by Baxter though


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 28, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ....can get cold in Maine, but I found Stowe much colder.  I can recall in college one morning getting in my car to drive to Burlington for college and it was -32.  There was a ten day stretch where I think +2 was the daytime high.
> 
> Probably very similar up by Baxter though



Totally..I would make my way across the UVM campus cutting into and out of as many buildings as possible..


----------



## Terry (Feb 29, 2008)

It is -22 here right now and will probably drop a bit more before daylight. It is totally clear. The ice in the driveway just cracked like a lake freezing and shook the house.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 29, 2008)

One of my favorite temperature-related pictures from a hike in the Adirondacks several winters ago.

The summit was around -25°F and I was quite ice-covered.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 29, 2008)

Minus 23 degrees last nite here along St Lawrence River . 

This morning  broke sunny , clear and beautiful and at 9 am was a tropical  minus 5 degrees with a minus 24 degree windchill --- just nother North Country day .

 February this year seems to have Morphed into January


----------



## billski (Feb 29, 2008)

Terry said:


> The ice in the driveway just cracked like a lake freezing and shook the house.



Cool. what do you do, fill your driveway up with water?


----------



## Terry (Mar 6, 2008)

billski said:


> Cool. what do you do, fill your driveway up with water?



  The ground itself actually cracks along with the ice and snow on top of it. It always cracks along the top of where the waterline enters the house. It does this everytime it gets way below zero.


----------



## Phlogiston (Mar 8, 2008)

I once took my battery out of my car and locked it in a locker in the lodge, so it would start the car after I skied. Windchill that day was -50 at the top of Whiteface. 

When I lived in Maine in the 70's I took the battery into the house. I knew guys who heated their oilpans with torches to melt the oil before trying to crank the engine.


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2008)

Phlogiston said:


> I once took my battery out of my car and locked it in a locker in the lodge, so it would start the car after I skied. Windchill that day was -50 at the top of Whiteface.
> 
> When I lived in Maine in the 70's I took the battery into the house. I knew guys who heated their oilpans with torches to melt the oil before trying to crank the engine.



that's funny.  Now be honest, the battery went inside, but the dog stayed out.  Right????


----------

